# Urinary calculi or bladder infection



## Boersandpygmy (Apr 3, 2021)

Hello 

my two year old Boer wether suffered from urinary calculi in January this year. By some miracle he survived emergency surgery where they placed a catheter and put him onto diazepam. He managed after 3 weeks to pass 11 stones. Since then I’ve been incredibly paranoid and watching him constantly to check he is urinating.

I’m now in a total panic the stones are back. Today twice he has strained by dipping his back and his pizzle is extending out. I straight away thought he was blocked but I’ve sat with him for the last two hours and he has urinated a full stream with no straining at all. He’s only done the straining twice in 4 hours and is eating albeit a little bit quiet, there is no blood in his urine.   He is also drinking his rumen seems ok

As it’s Easter weekend do I need an emergency vet now given he is urinating I only ask because usually the emergency vets haven’t dealt with his problems and only ever suggest to put them to sleep. The out of hour vets do not specialise in goats and wanted him put down last time it was only because I insisted he was refers to the hospital he got the surgery. i would rather wait till my vet who knows him is in because she will treat him like a pet not just not bother and tell me to pets but equally if this is calculi I don’t want to leave it.

the type of stones was never discovered we also had our hay, water analysed and he’s not on any grain the vets could not find a reason for him developing stones.

He is my baby so I can’t think straight as I’m panicking and don’t know what to do. Anything I can do to help 

thank you so much


----------



## Boersandpygmy (Apr 3, 2021)

Apology I forgot to add he has urinated 3 times a full stream in 2 hours


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 3, 2021)

If he was my goat , and his urination output is good, then I would wait and talk with the vet that did his surgery  ...
After the holiday is over....your a good goat mom, hang in there


----------

